# MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment?



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 stock Tranny 50,000miles. I have never owned a VW before so I don't know how things are "supposed" to be. But I need to let my clutch out real far to get my car in gear. Its not a huge deal its just getting annoying. 
Is there a way to manually adjust the clutch settings? 
Is my clutch dying? 
Is this how all VW makes there Transmissions? 

This may have been covered before, but I searched and found nothing relevant to a mkiv's clutch adjustment.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*

your clutch is hydraulic operated and transmission is cable-shifted.. The brake fluid resevoir shares fluid with the brakes and clutch.. The cables (2 of them) select gears, foward to back, side to side. so As far as i know the clutch is self adjusting for wear.. There is no clutch cable like older VWs.. If you bleed the brakes, do the clutch too. 
CAN YOU EXPLAIN BETTER about letting the clutch out to get it in gear. maybe we can be more helpful..


_Modified by fourcylinderfrenzy at 9:21 PM 2-24-2005_


----------



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

Okay, I push the clutch in.. Put the car in gear. Release clutch... But it doesn't catch untill the clutch is almost in its original position. Let me know if you still need more info, and thanks


----------



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*

here is a little drawing of the situation.


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*

THAT SEEMS NORMAL. My clutch 02 jetta after 40k and 00 golf with 54k are just like you explained . VW clutch has a vague feeling in my opinion. There is a lot of unnecessary clutch pedal travel. even when new i could depress clutch pedal only a few inches and get smooth shifts. IF you dont experience CLUTCH SLIPPING or CHATTER/NOISE/VIBRATION your fine.
I recommend doing a 50k mile service on your car and buying a BENTLEY manual. It has a lot of info. If you have ?? about 50K service let us know!!!!


----------



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

I'm looking into the bentley Manual
And I do have a question... 
What exactly is involved in a 50k mile service? 
Thanks


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*

At the 40k mark all vw's go through a thorough inspection/service. 50K is basic maint(oil and filter, check brake system, rotate wheels, air bag-check, auto shift lock-check)
40k-for 2000 vr6-Engine oil/filter change. Spark plugs-replace .Timing belt-check condition. Windshield fluid-check level. Auto shift lock-check. Brake system-check pad thickness, rotors, brake lines, E-brake, change brake fluid(every two years) or check level. rotate wheels-front to back only. Airbag system-check every two years.Battery check electrolyte level. Cabin filter-replace. Cooling system-check level. Manual trans.-check for leaks and fluid level. Spare tire-check. Drive shafts-check rubber boots. OBD-check dtc memory for faults. Door hinges-lube. Headlights-adjust if needed. Air filter-replace. V-belt-check condition. Front axle-check steering components for damage/wear. 
You can do all the 40k service with basic tools and skills. Except checking OBD computer-need a scanner and maybe airbag inspection. Airbag inspect consist of visual inspection for modification/tampering to "airbag areas" of interior and unusual wear and tear(such as punching the steering wheel) The scanner would alert for an electrical type airbag fault along with a warning from the instrument cluster.


----------



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

Okay!
Thanks a bunch, I'll get on all that this weekend. 
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## GalacticBlue179 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*

I've been having the same exact problem in my 04 1.8T GLS with only about 7000 miles. I've noticed the problem except it's really starting to bother me now. I've had the car for less than a year and I don't even drive it hard. Top speed it's ever travelled at is 80 and never done a single burn out. Don't ride the clutch or feather it. Now that I hear it's a self adjusting clutch I'm starting to get even more pissed because chances are the only way to solve it is to replace the clutch. Any ideas??? I need some help here...and I probably wouldn't do the work myself.


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (GalacticBlue179)*

I am not a mechanic just a experienced diy'er.. i would document any problems with the dealer about your clutch. If it gets worse you shouldn't have trouble with warranty coverage. As far as maintenance, you can bleed the clutch (and brakes) or change tranny fluid. Bleeding might help, but since your car is a 2004(new), I dont think thats the fix.. call your dealer!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

Just throwing the idea out there: Pressure Plate? Sounds like everything else is fine. It's just not grabbing the way it used to right? If the pedal feels good and stiff and there's no air in the system . . . I'd think pressure plate.
Good Luck


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MkIV Jetta Manual Clutch Adjustment? (rj1st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rj1st* »_here is a little drawing of the situation.











thats exactly how my mk4 drives
PS Niiiiice pic


----------



## rj1st (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks... its horrible that my job is art, and i posted such a kindergarden picture. 
Glad to see someone elses mkiv drives like mine, and either there both screwed up... or were just crazy.
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (rj1st)*

High engagement on a clutch is typically a sign that the clutch plate is nearly worn out or the pressure plate is no longer clamping hard enough. Either way, I'd look into a new clutch kit if it was me... not all Mk4s drive that way, my '01 engaged near the floor when it was new... and my friends 20th engages IMMEDIATELY off the floor...
Also, there's a lot of threads about the 1.8Ts burning thru clutches... apparently since they use a dual-mass flywheel, they are a very expensive fix (any slipping ruins the flywheel). Many people swap out to a G60 flywheel (or aftermarket equiv) and bolt up the VR6 clutch kit... this trick works on TDI/1.8T/2.0 Mk4s... and gets you a slightly better (larger) clutch setup.


_Modified by digitalhippie at 5:12 PM 3-2-2005_


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

If clutch doesn't slip then all is well. try accelerating hard a few times. If the clutch holds he should be ok. Everytime you shift, your clutch is wearing. The clutch wont feel the same at 50k vs. 5k, but the clutch should still work properly. I have 40k on my moded 02' 2.0 and can chirp the tires in 3rd gear with stock clutch.. I 've smelled it burn once in the summer, about 25k miles ago but it is 100% solid.
Test it out, then get back to us. Unfortunately, we can only give suggestions.


_Modified by fourcylinderfrenzy at 6:50 PM 3-2-2005_


----------



## GalacticBlue179 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

As far as I have seen so far there has been no problem at all with slippage. Only 7000 miles now too which really bothers me. I would expect something like this at 70k, but having it happen this early just puts up a red flag I think. Just trying to see if the clutch can be adjusted at all because it's really starting to bother me now. Jetta has to go in for an oil change within the next 2 weeks anyways so I was going to have the dealer take a look at it, especially since it's under the 12,000 miles/ 1 year warranty for wear and tear items like the clutch. Just hope there's something they can do about it.


----------

